# Clip



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

This is the scandinavian clip.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

scandinavian clip.
puppy lion clip
second puppy clip.
puppy pants clip
scandinavian puppy clip.

all of the above, and probably more. lol!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I think its looks lovely. I assume that Poodles cannot be shown in that clip over here. Too bad!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

NO IT'S NOT allowed over here


----------

